# IPS oder TN ? für 27 Zoll, WQHD, 144Hz Gaming Monitor



## shyne161 (19. März 2017)

*IPS oder TN ? für 27 Zoll, WQHD, 144Hz Gaming Monitor*

Hi Leute,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Gaming Monitor im Zusammenspiel mit ner GTX 1080. Ich habe mir bereits folgende Modelle zwischen 500-800 EUR rausgesucht. Eigentlich wollte ich nicht mehr als 600 EUR ausgeben, aber wenn es sich wirklich lohnt, würde ich es machen. 

TN - ASUS MG278Q....................................2560x1440, 144Hz, 1ms, FreeSync (490€)
TN - Acer Predator XG270HUomidpx...2560x1440, 144Hz, 1ms, FreeSync (500€)
TN - AOC Agon AG271QX.........................2560x1440, 144Hz, 1ms, FreeSync (500€)

TN - ASUS ROG Swift PG278QR.............2560x1440, 144Hz, 1ms, G-Sync (650€)
TN - Dell S2716DG......................................2560x1440, 144Hz, 1ms, G-Sync (600€)
TN - Acer Predator XB271HUAbmiprz.2560x1440, 144Hz, 1ms, G-Sync (600€)


IPS - ASUS MG279Q...................................2560x1440, 144Hz, 4ms, FreeSync (590€)

IPS - ASUS ROG Swift PG279Q.............. 2560x1440, 144Hz, 4ms, G-Sync (780€)
IPS - Acer Predator XB271HUbmiprz...2560x1440, 144Hz, 4ms, G-Sync (750€)
IPS - AOC Agon AG271QG.......................2560x1440, 144Hz, 4ms, G-Sync (700€)

Beim IPS sind halt die Farben und Kontraste besser und beim TN die Reaktionszeit und der Preis. Ich werde den Monitor nur zum Zocken und Surfen benutzen. 

Früher hatten gute IPS Monitore meist 60Hz, 6-10ms Reaktionszeit und kosteten 900 EUR aufwärts, aber inzwischen hat sich das stark gelegt. Es gibt IPS Monitore mit 144Hz und 4ms, schon ab 600 EUR.

Dann interessiert mich natürlich, lohnt sich G-Sync? Der Aufpreis für G-Sync ist ja schon heftig und da AMD leider keine Konkurrenz zur GTX 1080 bietet, wird es die 1080 werden!
Jetzt stellt sich die Frage ob ich einen Monitor mit G-Sync nehmen sollte oder ist es der Aufpreis nicht wert?

Was ist mit BacklightBleed?

Danke schonmal.

EDIT* Habe jetzt auch andere Hersteller hinzugefügt.


----------



## JoM79 (19. März 2017)

*AW: IPS oder TN ? für 27 Zoll, WQHD, 144Hz Gaming Monitor*

Hast du denn Probleme mit tearing?
Wenn nein, lohnt sich der Aufpreis nicht.

IPS hat auch keinen besseren Kontrast als TN und die Farben sind bei nem 8bit TN auch nicht wirklich schlechter.
Bei IPS kriegst du Probleme mit glow und backlightbleeding und bei TN hast du Pixel Inversion.

Warum soll es eigentlich nen Asus sein?


----------



## shyne161 (19. März 2017)

*AW: IPS oder TN ? für 27 Zoll, WQHD, 144Hz Gaming Monitor*

Bin auch für andere Hersteller offen, Acer, Dell oder AOC, kenn mich da nicht aus. Hatte immer Samsung SyncMaster, aber die Zeiten sind vorbei. 

Bei Monitoren gibt es recht viel Auswahl. Also dachte ich mir, dass ich erstmal die grundlegenden Sachen kläre, wie z.B. 

IPS oder TN
G-Sync oder FreeSync

bevor ich mich den Herstellern widme.

Folgendes steht: 27 Zoll, WQHD und 144Hz.

Zu Tearing, da mir 60fps bei CS zb. nicht reichen, spiele ich momentan mit V-Sync Off. Bei solchen schnellen Shootern merkt man das Tearing deutlich. Ich kann damit leben, aber wenn möglich stelle ich V-Sync an, ist viel angenehmer.


----------



## JoM79 (19. März 2017)

*AW: IPS oder TN ? für 27 Zoll, WQHD, 144Hz Gaming Monitor*

Dann solltest du zu Gsync greifen.
Tearing ist bei den meisten 144Hz zwar wesentlicher geringer als bei 60Hz Monitore, aber immer noch vorhanden.
"Nachteil" von Gsync wäre halt, wenn du zB 55fps hast, hast du auch 55Hz, also geht der Vorteil von 144Hz verloren.


----------



## shyne161 (19. März 2017)

*AW: IPS oder TN ? für 27 Zoll, WQHD, 144Hz Gaming Monitor*

Du würdest mir also ein TN-Panel mit G-Sync empfehlen. Hast du auch eine Empfehlung für den Monitor?

TN - ASUS ROG Swift PG278QR.................2560x1440, 144Hz, 1ms, G-Sync (650€)
TN - Dell S2716DG..........................................2560x1440, 144Hz, 1ms, G-Sync (600€)
TN - Acer Predator XB271HUAbmiprz.....2560x1440, 144Hz, 1ms, G-Sync (600€)

oder reicht ein

TN - ASUS PB277Q........................................2560x1440, 75Hz, 1ms, (340€) und dann mit V-Sync, da ich bei WQHD mit ner GTX1080 eh nicht oft über 75fps komme?

Was würdet ihr nehmen für eine GTX1080 in WQHD?


----------



## Darkseth (19. März 2017)

*AW: IPS oder TN ? für 27 Zoll, WQHD, 144Hz Gaming Monitor*

Den Acer Predator würde ICH nehmen. Und dem Dell S2716dg vorziehen.
Hab den vergleich zu den modellen in 24", beide haben bei mir Color Banding bei dunklen übergängen, aber der Acer kriegt es dank gamma-einstellung im OSD besser hin, auch hat das OSD andere features, und die Knöpfe sind deutlich besser.
Evtl den Asus ROG, aber zu dem hab ich selbst keine Erfahrung. Viel teurer ist er nicht, kann aber evtl besser sein als die anderen beiden. Gibt zum Asus zumindest auch sehr umfangreiche Tests, z.B. TFTCentral.


Der 75 Hz Monitor... Naja. Wäre halt günstiger, aber auch ein Kompromiss. ^^
Aber hast du kein Game, wo du über 75 fps kommst? BF1 sollte easy auf 100+ fps laufen, spätestens indem man die settings ne stufe runterstellt.
CS:GO sowieso.
Und künftig ebenfalls.


Ich denke, du begehst hier den schweren Denkfehler, dass du nur an die situation denkst, die du JETZT hast, und nicht mal darauf blickst, was evtl MORGEN schon sein kann.
Es kommen evtl Games raus, wo du easy 140+ fps schaffst, wie z.B. Overwatch vor nem 3/4 Jahr.
Oder du wirst deine GTX 1080 in 2-3 Jahren upgraden, und ne viel stärkere kommt. Der Monitor wird ja dann nicht weggeworfen, sondern bleibt, und wird auch mit der nächsten grafikkarte zusammenarbeiten.

Und auf dem Desktop merkst du die 144 Hz auch dauerhaft. ^^


----------



## Daniel87 (19. März 2017)

*AW: IPS oder TN ? für 27 Zoll, WQHD, 144Hz Gaming Monitor*

Ich persönlich warte auf diese beiden Kandidaten. Vielleicht auch mal an VA-Panel denken, statt IPS und TN.

AOC AGON 35 Zoll UltraWide Curved Gaming-Monitor AG352UCG mit NVIDIA G-SYNC

Gaming-Monitor HP Omen X35 bietet ein 100 Hz VA-Panel und G-Sync

Der AOC könnte bei einem Straßenpreis von <800€ landen. Und war für diesen Monat angekündigt.


Edit:  Der AOC AG271QG hat bei Prad auch sehr gut abgeschnitten, um bei 27" zu bleiben  (ca. 700€)


----------



## shyne161 (20. März 2017)

*AW: IPS oder TN ? für 27 Zoll, WQHD, 144Hz Gaming Monitor*

Ich nutze momentan nen alten 27" Samsung IPS Monitor mit 5ms in FullHD. Habe null BLB oder Glow. Hab mir mal zum Vergleich ein TN vom Kollegen geholt und beide angeschlossen.
Das Bild von TN geht ja mal garnicht, um nicht zu sagen richtig besch..........eiden! Alles hat so nen komischen schleier, das ganze Bild. Da kann man an den Einstellungen rumspielen wie man will und es wird nicht besser. 

Kann es daran liegen, dass sein Monitor einfach nur schlecht ist, oder sind alle TN's so? Das seltsame ist, ich war ja auch schon oft bei ihm und es ist mir nie aufgefallen, sein Bild sah für mich immer gut aus, bis zum direkten Vergleich.

Er hat folgenden Monitor: Samsung SyncMaster S24B350H (TN-Panel)
Ich habe: Samsung S27D590P (IPS-Panel)

Sein Monitor ist zwei Jahre älter als meiner und meiner ist schon alt. Kann es daran liegen? Haben sich TN's gebessert? In Videos kommts einfach nicht so rüber der Unterscheid, aber die meisten Reviewer sagen, dass in sachen Farben und Echtheit ein IPS dem TN deutlich überlegen ist.

Wenn ich mir schon ne GTX1080 hole, dann will ich auch nen High-End Gaming Monitor und momentan schreckt mich TN ein bisschen ab. 
Was sagt ihr zu folgenden Modellen: (alle haben  ein 27 Zoll IPS-Panel, WQHD, 144Hz, G-Sync, 4ms)

ASUS ROG Swift PG279Q
Acer Predator XB271HU
AOC Agon AG271QG

Jetzt mal unabhängig vom Geld und der Reaktionszeit, gibt es irgendeinen anderen Nachteil vom IPS gegenüber TN??? Habe ich etwas vergessen? (BLB und Glow ist halt Glückssache)
Oder gibt es TN's die von der Farbechtheit an IPS Monitore rankommen? Was ist mit echten 8-Bit TN's? Die sind aber wiederrum fast so teuer wie IPS.....hmm. Was soll ich tun?


----------



## Daniel87 (20. März 2017)

*AW: IPS oder TN ? für 27 Zoll, WQHD, 144Hz Gaming Monitor*

Meines Wissens nach war die Reaktionszeit und auch die Verfügbarkeit früher ausschlaggebend. Da Farbtreue immer wichtiger wurde, hat sich das alles wesentlich gebessert. Nachfrage - Angebot halt... Und IPS war damals auch wesentlich teuerer. Also eher für den Grafiksektor bestimmt.

TN können aber manchmal auch besser sein. Als Beispiel fällt mir, der erste Asus Rog swift ein (glaube das war der Erste ), dessen TN-Panel erstaunlich gut war, und auch bei Test (u. a. bei Prad) hervoragend abgeschnitten hat. Hatte ja auch ein stolzen Preis . Und im Vergleich war er schon gleichwertig mit IPS Panels, bzw. schlechten IPS Panels sogar voraus. Aber ist natürlich im Endeffekt auch alles subjektiv.


----------

